# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Iris 1 [Goheung Iris, Νasser Travel]

## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

goheung iris.jpg
Σύμφωνα με το Shippax αυτό το κορεάτικο σκαρί αγοράστηκε από Έλληνες.
Kατασκευής Νορβηγία 1999,Fjellstrand τύπου Jumbo Cat.
2332 grt 428 επιβάτες 49 οχήματα.
Από το ΑIS βλέπω ότι ευρίσκεται ακόμα στην Κορέα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Έχει 2 μηχανές Caterpillar 14400 kw, 30.0 kts.

----------

